# CC doves



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

Sunday was a beautiful day at CC but the birds weren't flying much. I think I saw more airplanes than doves in the first three hours. The birds that came through were skirting the trees or high passers by but not flying real fast. The sky started clouding up around 4:00 and a few more birds starting flying but they really weren't coming into the sunflower fields.

Had to leave at 5:00. Five hours and three birds is a slim day. Hardly seems worth it to clean the shotgun but I know better. There is always tomorrow.

Rick


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the 23rd were doing a HO dove hunt at woodbury


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A buddy and I put in about 5 hours in at Delaware this weekend and ended up with 13 birds. We shot 11 on Saturday and 2 this morning. The birds weren't really flying much this morning.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What might help you with those high flyers is a mojo, it will really bring them closer as they give a look-see.


----------

